# Wingman Lures- Did I get hosed again???



## Leibs16 (Feb 11, 2008)

Went to the sports show in Harrisburg yesterday and was suckered in to buying a new kind of lure called Wingman Lures. The owners were there presenting the lure and it seemed to have decent action. Let me know what you guys think, Im always skeptical cause I've bought stupid crap before:

https://www.wingmanlures.com/


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 11, 2008)

Did you get the 60 piece kit?

I am embarrassed for you


----------



## Leibs16 (Feb 11, 2008)

It was thirty bucks, I am willing to try new lures and they look like they could be decent for LM's and SM's.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 11, 2008)

I am sure that, well never mind you know where this is goiing


----------



## Nickk (Feb 11, 2008)

Looks like it could be a decent leech imitation. 


Wingman....will it only catch the ugly friend fish? :shock: :lol:


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 11, 2008)

I bought nothing at the show on friday. I saw those baits and thought oh, they look nice, then I thought....mr. twister makes something very similar. Don't feel bad though, I am sure they sold a bunch of those kit and I am sure they will catch fish. I was completely disappointed in the amount of fishing stuff they had there, the show was practically all hunting and they had nothing new or unseen and there were very few deals whatsoever.

I know the real reason you bought these though, those salesmen were talking them up big time when it came to white perch. I just told them, no thanks I can catch catfish bait just fine.


----------



## redbug (Feb 11, 2008)

I have heard the saying that one is born every minute ... but I never knew it was true.
Did you at last get a cool plano box with it?
maybe a free pack of gum? 
well you could always sell it to esquired and he can melt them down and make some good baits LOL

just kidding
good luck with them
Wayne


----------



## mr.fish (Feb 11, 2008)

Let me guess, they give you 800 hundred rubber leeches, and 2 jigheads to use with them. They look nice, but I can't see them doing much more than a simple tube, or other football jighead rigged soft plastic. Good luck with the new bait.


----------



## SMDave (Feb 11, 2008)

It looks similar to mistertwister's G-Grub. Looks like it would create some insane action though 8)


----------



## little anth (Feb 11, 2008)

try it on a jig or dropshot or spinnerbait


----------



## little anth (Feb 11, 2008)

you can always use em on bluefish :roll: :wink or pickerel)


----------

